# TBT Mafia - Night 2 -



## Justin (Jan 4, 2007)

<big><big><big><big>TBT</big></big> MAFIA GAME THREE</big></big><big><big>

MY GAME SPECIFIC RULES:
Day ends after majority or 48 hours.
Night ends after 24 hours or all PMs.
There are 3 mafia sided people.
No editing posts.
To change your vote make a new post saying: </big>
	
	



```
UNVOTE 

VOTE: *player name*
```
I follow by this site's rules, and this site's roles.
No posts will be tolerated at Night.
If anyone is found breaking any rules in the above links or found breaking any of these rules they will be punished or killed.

Stats:
Night 2
10 players alive
5 players dead

PLAYERS:
OddCrazyMe
dragonflamez
TERRY16389
Gengar
Zelandonia
Smart_Tech_Dragon_15
ZELDAFREAK104
Brewster
SPORGE27
Shadow_Link_92

ROLES:
Godfather
Mafia
Vigilante
Inventor
DayCop
Gun-Smith
Insane Doctor or Not Insane Doctor
Survivor
Townie
Townie


----------



## Gabby (Jan 4, 2007)

*Vote:Brewster*


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 4, 2007)

*VOTE:SPORGE27*


----------



## SL92 (Jan 4, 2007)

UNVOTE

*Vote: Brewster*


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Vote: Brewster*


----------



## Justin (Jan 4, 2007)

Brewster - 4 - 4 to lynch!
OddCrazyMe and SPORGE27 - 1 - 7 to lynch!

Will be updated until next page.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 4, 2007)

We can unvote, says Justin.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 4, 2007)

*Vote- Brewster*


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah, I know we can unvote. But I'm keeping my vote with Brewster for the moment.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't like the first day, you don't know who to vote for.


----------



## Justin (Jan 4, 2007)

Please read the first post for my game specific rules. (my own rules I use in my mafia games)

It may be updated at any time. Keep checking.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 4, 2007)

*Vote: Super_Naruto*


----------



## Justin (Jan 4, 2007)

Brewster - 4 - 4 to lynch!
OddCrazyMe and STORMCOMMANDER - 2 - 6 to lynch!
Super_Naruto and SPORGE27 - 1 - 7 to lynch!

Will be updated until next page.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 4, 2007)

*VOTE: Odd* 


He instigated my death back in game one.  I didn't even get a DEATH!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Vote:Storm*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 4, 2007)

*Vote: Storm*


----------



## Grawr (Jan 4, 2007)

*VOTE: Storm.*


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 4, 2007)

*VOTE: Storm*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 4, 2007)

*VOTE:Storm*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 4, 2007)

*VOTE: ST888*


----------



## Brewster (Jan 4, 2007)

Everyone who votes for me....I hate you but only because I always get voted out on like the first day and I'm NEVER the mafia....anyway.

*Vote: Storm*

Sorry, besides I think you were already killed before I posted...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks like storm is gone...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm not mafia, why would I be twice in a row? :0


----------



## Tyler (Jan 4, 2007)

Brewster said:
			
		

> Everyone who votes for me....I      you but only because I always get voted out on like the first day and I'm NEVER the mafia....anyway.
> 
> *Vote: Storm*
> 
> Sorry, besides I think you were already killed before I posted...


 I don't know if we can trust you....


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 4, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> I'm not mafia, why would I be twice in a row? :0


 To trick people.  That way you could say that and make people believe that you wouldn't be 2 games in a row when you are the mafia.


----------



## Brewster (Jan 4, 2007)

Anyway it doesn't matter he has like 9 votes or something...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 4, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> I'm not mafia, why would I be twice in a row? :0


 Idk, its justin that picks the roles =r


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 4, 2007)

So, what?  You are going to gang up on me because I'm a good player? >_>


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 4, 2007)

Brewster said:
			
		

> Anyway it doesn't matter he has like 9 votes or something...


  Let's just hope he's something bad (such as a mafia role).


----------



## Brewster (Jan 4, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> So, what?  You are going to gang up on me because I'm a good player? >_>


 I don't know....I just want to take down the mafia.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 4, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> So, what?  You are going to gang up on me because I'm a good player? >_>


 and... we know you are good how? >_>
I don't know what you are... but its to late now, so I can only hope you are mafia.


----------



## Brewster (Jan 4, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Brewster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don;t know if we can trust you.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 4, 2007)

That would be great if he's one of the mafia roles because then there would be one less mafia .


----------



## Tyler (Jan 4, 2007)

Only if you knew how much I saved your butt.

/\That was to Brewster


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 4, 2007)

It's not "too late" because you can unvote.  Don't you think if I was I would vote Brewster because everyone else was (so it would be the best way to vote for someone)?  But he's always voted first, so I decided to vote SN since he acted like he knew everything last time.  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Tyler (Jan 4, 2007)

It's cause he did storm..


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 4, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> It's cause he did storm..


 He only knew two people's roles. -.-


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 4, 2007)

I knew everyone's roles last game after day two I did that is.  But this is a new game..............so I don't know why you're taking that into consideration for your vote.  Let's stick to voting storm he really seems like he's trying to not get voted because he's mafia.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 4, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I knew everyone's roles last game after day two I did that is. But this is a new game..............so I don't know why you're taking that into consideration for your vote.


Then why are you saying "oh, he tricked us last game" if it's a new game.



> Let's stick to voting storm he really seems like he's trying to not get voted because he's mafia.



So are you saying other people want to be voted?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 4, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Because if someone were to be mafia 2 games in a row that would trick us...also, I guess no one wants to be voted for....


----------



## Brewster (Jan 4, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Only if you knew how much I saved your butt.
> 
> /\That was to Brewster


 What? Really?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 4, 2007)

*UNVOTE: SPORGE*

I ununvoted down below.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 4, 2007)

UNVOTE

*Vote: OddCrazyMe*

His arguments make me spkeptical.  Now that people have talked more, I think I can make a somewhat thought out prediction.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 4, 2007)

*UNUNVOTE

VOTE: OLDCARZYME*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 4, 2007)

Guys trust me on this. If I were mafia I would be voting for Brewster. 

Who is evidently a Townie.


----------



## Brewster (Jan 4, 2007)

What's with the unvotes? Oh well I rarely ever unvote.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 4, 2007)

Brewster said:
			
		

> What's with the unvotes? Oh well I rarely ever unvote.


 Odd seems pretty suspicious right now.  So that's who I ununvoted for.


----------



## Brewster (Jan 4, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Guys trust me on this. If I were mafia I would be voting for Brewster.
> 
> Who is evidently a Townie.


 Great so everyone wants me dead!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 4, 2007)

And I'm sticking with you =r


----------



## Tyler (Jan 4, 2007)

Fine you got me there. I'm a mafia member. Just vote me off for goodness sakes...

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>It will be your last regret..</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 4, 2007)

Actually I'm going to:

*Unununvote:

VOTE: ST8*

For some reason my opinion keeps changing, I think storm should just go today.


----------



## Brewster (Jan 4, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> And I'm sticking with you =r


 Who?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 4, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Fine you got me there. I'm a mafia member. Just vote me off for goodness sakes...
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>It will be your last regret..</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


 OMG he admitted!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 4, 2007)

Brewster said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Storms post where he said he was voting for me is gone... but I'm still voting for him.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 4, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Brewster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I changed my mind last minute, did't think anyone saw it   :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 4, 2007)

*UNVOTE:
VOTE: ODDCRAZYME*

Well, you just admitted to being mafia so I mean I don't see any regrets making this vote.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 4, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 >_>


----------



## Tyler (Jan 4, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Read the rules storm.... >_>


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm not changing my vote. I think that OddCrazyMe is just trying to confuse us...


----------



## Justin (Jan 4, 2007)

Guys, Storm had 7 votes at one time, therefore he will be lynched, even though people unvoted later on.

I'll make the Day > Night post in a second.


----------



## Justin (Jan 4, 2007)

<big><big><big><big><big>DAY 1 ENDING</big></big></big>

STORMCOMMANDER has been Lynched! He was a regular townie!

Night 1 begins! Send your PMs before 24 hours!


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2007)

I have noticed that some people edited their posts when its clear in the rules to not edit. 

Once day 2 starts if I see anyone break a rule you'll be struck by lightning. Trust me, you don't want to know what happens.


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2007)

<big><big><big><big><big>NIGHT 1 ENDING</big></big></big>

The mafia kill Triforce3force, she was a doctor! She gets a last gasp!

Now the question comes... is the other doctor insane or not?     

Also the Inventor has used a device on Super_Naruto that will allow him to be a cop for the following night and be able to have 2 votes!

Day 2 begins! Vote and chat!


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Vote: OddCrazyMe*

I just have this hunch...


----------



## Brewster (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow...talk about bad luck...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 5, 2007)

I told you guys not to vote for me last time!  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 5, 2007)

Well I didn't vote for you.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 5, 2007)

Terry I'll give you a chance but don't do anything stupid. 

Hrmmm.. I need to think...


----------



## Brewster (Jan 5, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> I told you guys not to vote for me last time!  :gyroidsurprised:


 Sorry but whoever said that you could be mafia twice to confuse us had a good point at the time.

I guess my vote is *Vote: OddCrazyMe*


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hmm...Yah know, I need time to think as well.


*UNVOTE*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 5, 2007)

Guys I'm trying to help you guys. Brewster I knew your a townie and I would have voted for you and you would have been out. I'm not scum.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 5, 2007)

Somehow I don't trust you.

*Vote: OddCrazyMe*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 5, 2007)

Fine vote for who you want but you'll regret it since I have proof that both Brester and Terry are townies.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 5, 2007)

Really? Are you the cop then...?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't like Terry's approach so far towards the game. Odd hasn't hurt us yet really. 

*Vote: Terry*

Everyone is suspicious in this game unfortunately.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm just trying to gather information and find out who's who.


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2007)

OddCrazyMe - 2
Terry - 1
Minoranza - 1

Will be updated until next page.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 5, 2007)

*Vote:Minoranza*


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 5, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if Terry changes his vote.

Either way your making a mistake for voting for me. I am not the mafia

Why would I be a bad guy here when I portray a somewhat badguy on the forums.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm not changing my vote. Having proof that a person is a townie without a badge is suspicious in my opinion.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 5, 2007)

*Vote - Terry*

Because I trust odd on this....


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2007)

Terry - 3
OddCrazyMe - 1
Minoranza - 1

Will be updated until next page.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 5, 2007)

*UNVOTE*

If Odd is the cop, which I think he is, then Terry would be a Townie....
Ops. Lol.

But now I got no one to vote for..


----------



## Grawr (Jan 5, 2007)

*Vote: Terry.*


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 5, 2007)

That doesnt make any sense...

If Odd is telling the truth, then Terry and Brewster are Townies, so we shouldnt kill them. 

All Terry has to say if he's a Townie or not, and then 3 people are safe.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 5, 2007)

*facepalm*  Should've protected MYSELF!  AUUUUUUUUGH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *facepalm*  Should've protected MYSELF!  AUUUUUUUUGH!!!!!!!!!!


 Um, doctors can't protect themself.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Vote: Terry*


Because of what Minoranza said.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 5, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *last dying breath* Eh....eheheh  MY SPIRIT WILL HAUNT YOU WHO KILLED ME!!  MWAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Brewster (Jan 5, 2007)

*UNVOTE*

Vote to be decided in the future but it will not be Odd because I trust him now.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 5, 2007)

Look, if either Terry or Brewster say they're a Townie, the Odd is a cop, and then ALL THREE OF THEM are not Mafia.

Think rationally.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 5, 2007)

*VOTE: TERRY*  I'm voting for him because he has the most votes and someone has to get out and I don't want it to be me.


Also, I got a special device used on me    			 so I'm a cop for a night and 2 votes?

For my second vote I vote.....

*2nd VOTE: TERRY*

If I can't vote for the same person twice, then I'll vote for *VOTE: Minoranza*

But if I can vote for the same person twice I vote for terry.


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2007)

OddCrazyMe - 4
Terry - 3
Minoranza - 1


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 5, 2007)

I honeslty dont know who to vote for.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 5, 2007)

*Vote:*OddCrazyMe


MY vote


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 5, 2007)

I actually influenced someone in this game?

My role is not about that at all :lol: 

Can a cop check night and day? Is it only one or two?

If it is one and only at night then how could he know that both of them are townies?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 5, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> *VOTE: TERRY*  I'm voting for him because he has the most votes and someone has to get out and I don't want it to be me.
> 
> 
> Also, I got a special device used on me    			 so I'm a cop for a night and 2 votes?
> ...


 UNVOTE:

*VOTE: ODDCRAZYME*

2nd vote UNVOTE

*VOTE: ODDCRAZYME*


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm a Townie. Happy?


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2007)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> I actually influenced someone in this game?
> 
> My role is not about that at all :lol:
> 
> ...


 A normal cop can only check once a night.

A day cop can check once a day.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 5, 2007)

Great. People hate me enough to not unvote even though I'm a townie.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 5, 2007)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> Great. People hate me enough to not unvote even though I'm a townie.


 No, it's because you're acting suspiciously. Stop being paranoid.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 5, 2007)

Shadow_] [quote="TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> Great. People hate me enough to not unvote even though I'm a townie.


No, it's because you're acting suspiciously. Stop being paranoid. [/quote]
 Meh, fine. Be that way.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 5, 2007)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="TERRY16389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, fine. Be that way. [/quote]
  :lol: You're still acting stangely.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm not trying to! I'm just trying to figure out people so I don't accidentally kill a person in the night.

What's that? You didn't know I'm the Vigilante?

Well, now you know. Now all I need is to figure out who the Mafia is so I can kill them...


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ugg... I think I have to believe that Odd is a cop.... I happen to know that he has a gun....


And Terry... if you are a vigilante...I think the mafia will kill you next....

   
:'(				 

ummm I don't know who to vote out...

I forfeit my vote for the day.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 5, 2007)

May the Lord bless you and keep you,
And let his countenance shine upon you.

Or something like that.


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2007)

The way things are going nothing is getting anywhere...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 5, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> The way things are going nothing is getting anywhere...


Can you post the number of votes everyone has?

Nvm, I think this is it: 
OddCrazyMe - 4
Terry - 3
Minoranza - 1


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 5, 2007)

*UNVOTE

Vote: Minoranza*


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2007)

OddCrazyMe - 3
Terry - 3
Minoranza - 2


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 5, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe - 3
> Terry - 3
> Minoranza - 2


 Omg only 8 people have voted?


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 5, 2007)

That's how it's lookin'.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 5, 2007)

If Terry is the Vigilante, then Odd lied when he said he was a Townie.
*Vote-Odd*


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 5, 2007)

Townie could mean any person on the town's side you know.


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2007)

Minoranza - 4
OddCrazyMe - 3
Terry - 3


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 5, 2007)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> Townie could mean any person on the town's side you know.


 Ugh...Im so confused.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 5, 2007)

No I said he was on the town side. 

I'm a townie here guys. Your making one big mess out of nothin. I'm a cop.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 5, 2007)

Since I can't edit. You guys know what I mean by townie. Not Mafia.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 5, 2007)

[/B]UNVOTE


Vote- Minoranza[/I]


----------



## Tyler (Jan 5, 2007)

*Vote: Minoranza*


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 5, 2007)

That's six fer Minoranza...Hmm...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 5, 2007)

What the? I am not involved with the Mafia? 

*unvote: Odd*

I can win this game for us. Killing me will be a mistake.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 5, 2007)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> That's six fer Minoranza...Hmm...


No, only 4. It is 4 me and 4 Odd


you have 2


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hm...Oh! Right.


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2007)

Minoranza - 6
OddCrazyMe - 4
Terry - 2


----------



## Brewster (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, since I trust Odd and Terry will most likely be killed by the mafia because he can kill them at night....my vote is....

*Vote: Minoranza*

Nothing against you its just I believe the othere two.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 5, 2007)

oh well I'll seal it then...

*vote:minoranza*


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2007)

1 more vote then Minoranza is out!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 5, 2007)

UNVOTE:

*VOTE: BAMBAM*

2nd UNVOTE:

*2nd VOTE: BAMBAM*


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 5, 2007)

Bambam, Who's Bambam?

Is it a joke that I missed?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 5, 2007)

That's minoranza old old old name .  I just call him by that .


----------



## Brewster (Jan 5, 2007)

So that means you voted for him so I guess he gets lynched.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 5, 2007)

Ah, That's why I don't know it.    
^_^


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2007)

<big><big><big><big><big>DAY TWO ENDING</big></big></big>

Minoranza has been Lynched. He was the hider. Minoranza gets a last gasp!

Night 2 begins! Send your PMs!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 6, 2007)

It seems people were voting for the lead (and changing to the lead) so they can slide in with the majority. Those are the people you need to look out for.

Just because someone is on the chopping block doesn't mean that you need to vote for them. The people who constantly change votes are.

Also, lets say Terry was a townie. Does that make him more valuable to the town then a doctor or a cop?

The people that can defend themselves and help others are the ones that need to stay.

Godfather
Mafia
Terrorist
Vigilante
Inventor
DayCop
Gun-Smith
Insane Doctor or Not Insane Doctor
Bullet-Proof Townie
Survivor
Townie-Odd found out who
Townie-Odd found out who

Logically, go with the townie instead of the unknown. Only go after the Mafia WHEN you know.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 6, 2007)

We'll see if that's true.  No one wants to get voted out, so that's why I would keep switching to the dominent vote. You have to take chances in this game, such as voting out someoene and using your role's special powers on people.


----------



## Justin (Jan 6, 2007)

SUPER_NARUTO IS STRUCK BY LIGHTNING FOR BREAKING RULES!

He was the Terrorist!

Day has not come yet though. Discuss when Day comes.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 6, 2007)

OMG.........well, guess I'm not playing next game for being in the "hospital" :|


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 6, 2007)

My theory was just proven


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 6, 2007)

It just happened to be that I'm the terrorist.....I would've done it anyways.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 6, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> It just happened to be that I'm the terrorist.....I would've done it anyways.


 Still proven


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 6, 2007)

Justin, am I dead? Or just struck by lightning and my true identity was shown........lots of people survive lightning strikes.....


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 6, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Justin, am I dead? Or just struck by lightning........lots of people survive lightning strikes.....


 You are the terrorist, no? Your bomb would have exploded either way.


----------



## Justin (Jan 6, 2007)

Your dead, if you weren't why would your role be announced.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 6, 2007)

Because the lighting knocked off my fake identity and my real identity shown through.  Also the majority of people struck by lightning survive......


----------



## Gabby (Jan 6, 2007)

*Vote:Brewster*


----------



## Justin (Jan 6, 2007)

GABBYLALA IS STRUCK BY LIGHTNING FOR BREAKING RULES!

He was a Bullet-Proof Townie!

<small><small><small><small><small><small>not more lightning!</small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Gabby (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry I forgot...<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>so strick</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow...this is getting out of hand......2 people now forgot you can't talk during the night and they were killed....<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>gabby, I know, isn't this like dumb?</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Gabby (Jan 6, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Wow...this is getting out of hand......2 people now forgot you can't talk during the night and they were killed....<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>gabby, I know, isn't this like dumb?</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


 <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Tis really dumb.I hate it.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 6, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Aren't we supposed to have fun with this game? Getting booted for not knowing that you can post sure is fun...</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>OMG, I edited my post, do I get booted from the next game too?</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Gabby (Jan 6, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Lol!</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>I think there shall be no lighting


----------



## Justin (Jan 6, 2007)

If there was no lightning then rule-breakers would be un-punished.


----------



## Justin (Jan 7, 2007)

<big><big><big><big><big>ALERT ALL MAFIA PLAYERS</big></big></big>

I have decided to re-start the game due to as 2 people have died faster then expected. 

The new game will include a new set of rules, and a new punish system. There will be 2 ways to be punished. Stun and Lightning. Most rules will only give a stun the first time, which means you cannot post or vote the next day or if you are stuned during day phrase you will not be able to post or vote for the rest on that day and the next.
The second time you break a rule you will be hit by lightning, that will make you die, don't argue, you've had a chance. Bear in mind there will be a few rules youll die right away with no warning, I'll add a @ next to them.

The new rules will be listed in the new thread. You will all be sent new roles.

Smart_Tech has dropped out also, any replacements would be nice.


----------



## ac1983fan (Jan 7, 2007)

I'll replace Smart_Tech.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 7, 2007)

So I don't get to be mafia anymore, this sucks .  It was fun being mafia while it lasted....


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 7, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> So I don't get to be mafia anymore, this sucks . It was fun being mafia while it lasted....


aww... mafia was fun


----------



## Justin (Jan 7, 2007)

It's better then keeping old punishing system and being dead still, isn't it?

Also I'm going to use a random generator from now on.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't get it, we're starting over? Then I get to reveal my role as...



a normal townie =P


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 7, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> It's better then keeping old punishing system and being dead still, isn't it?
> 
> Also I'm going to use a random generator from now on.


 oh, cool... 

Hm.... wouldn't be awesome if someone made a multiplayer mafia flash thing?


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 7, 2007)

Ohhhh... i was the gunsmith....  say why don't I get a gun if I am the gunsmith?


----------



## Brewster (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh BTW I was the Godfather...I tricked you all!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 7, 2007)

I was the Day Cop.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 7, 2007)

I knew that, because I investigated you with my special one night powers. I was terrorist if you guys didn't know by now...*blows up the daycop with bomb*


----------



## Justin (Jan 7, 2007)

I will now lock this thread.


----------

